# black and white (well, actually, cyanotype)



## telracs

in my latest attempt to take over the KB by smothering it with photos, i present our excursion into the world of cyanotype....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

NIIiice.  Very NIIiice.


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Wow!  The first picture from yesterday looks like my Oberon Forest cover, right down to the cut tree stump.  Nice work, telracs.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

(ignore the head in the corner)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## scottyman

These pictures are pretty awesome.. nice b&w


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

On August 13, 15, and 17 I ran a three-part B&W series. Here's one sample from each article:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Those last two shots are real keepers.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## loonlover

^^^^^^ Both of the above are very impressive.


----------



## telracs

thanks, ll.... we now move across country and back in time (to last year)


----------



## vikiana

telracs said:


>


Great pic! I love it! For me it's kind of surrealistic


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Please note: This thread will be on hiatus for a few weeks.




























Please note: This thread will be on hiatus for a few weeks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------

